# Baby and adult pics of aspen!!



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

*Baby and adult pics of my wolf!!*

Joking :wink: Just wanted people to see him...My Malamute baby The first two are when he was 7 weeks...

And the last two are him at 4 years...(I don't know how to make these bigger)


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

He was a beautiful pup that grew into a handsome guy! How precious! Love the pics! I dont know how to make them bigger either maybe someone does! But I still enjoyed them alot! Cute then cute now!:biggrin:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

What a handsome pupper! Such a cute baby, and he grew to be stunning. 
When you click the tiny pics, they open up bigger, they're perfect sized.


----------

